# SIP FastFix Riving Knife



## Chems (12 Mar 2010)




----------



## wizer (12 Mar 2010)

Egg-Sal-Ent Smithers! That's a great idea. I'm thinking that they could be good for the guard too?

Will stick those on the 'To Buy' List.


----------



## Chems (12 Mar 2010)

My SIP guard is already tool free, but would work if it was a bolt too. I thought it was a pretty good idea too, best part is they cost lest than £5 delivered on ebay.


----------



## Hobbyshop (13 Mar 2010)

Chems":vmolqnt4 said:


> My SIP guard is already tool free, but would work if it was a bolt too. I thought it was a pretty good idea too, best part is they cost lest than £5 delivered on ebay.



Could you give us a link to them on e-bay please.
Struggling to find them.


----------



## OPJ (13 Mar 2010)

Great idea, Chems.


----------



## Chems (13 Mar 2010)

Ebay Item Number 160375739858
(You need to buy 2 )

They are an M6 bolt with an M8 Sleeve. I'd have had it in festool green if they did it


----------



## Hobbyshop (14 Mar 2010)

Chems":iq6u9tyw said:


> Ebay Item Number 160375739858
> (You need to buy 2 )
> 
> They are an M6 bolt with an M8 Sleeve. I'd have had it in festool green if they did it



Thanks!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mar 2010)

Excellent idea. Will get some for when I've finished my new riving knife. I think some gold bling is required.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Chems (18 Mar 2010)

I look forward to some pictures!


----------



## Rknott2007 (4 Apr 2010)

Great find! I've been trying to sort something like this out for ages, hats off to you chems.


----------



## Chems (4 Apr 2010)

The one thing to remember is that when you take the knife out you must put something else in there to clamp up to otherwise it will all vibrate loose including the riving knife adjustment bolts. I found this out


----------

